# Smells of money,Amboyna burl gent



## greenmtnguy (Mar 10, 2013)

Amboyna burl with CA finish on a Gent

[attachment=20272]
[attachment=20273]
[attachment=20274]


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 10, 2013)

Now that is a pretty pen. I love the shine


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 10, 2013)

Beautiful finish on a beautiful pen.:hatsoff:


----------



## Hubert (Mar 10, 2013)

That is what you call a VERY nice pen.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2013)

That's a beauty!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 10, 2013)

Another beauty  Your finish is outstanding - consistently. It is a gorgeous piece of wood but you fininsh does as much for tha appearance as the wood does. Excellent work.
Scott


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 12, 2013)

You sure did that great looking piece of Amboyna burl justice with excellent Form, Fit and Finish along with a nice choice of kit and plating to show off the timber.
Well done.

Les


----------



## JonLanier (Apr 4, 2013)

Now that hits the category of 'SWEET!'


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 4, 2013)

Smells like money? How much? What are you asking?


----------



## TimR (Apr 4, 2013)

Definitely smells of money. Superb looking pen and finish.


----------

